# Mercedes Autotrail hill parking



## 127744 (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a Mercedes tiptronic Autotrail cheyenne and would like to know what other uers do in respect of hill parking without total reliance on the handbrake


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I have a full auto on my Merc van, but my Smart fortwo is triptronic and on that if I put it in reverse before switch off the ignition it stays in that gear, which hold it without the handbrake however it quite light weight. Still I assume the same would arise with your triptronic box, worth a try?

Wobby


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Turn the front wheels into the curb and select reverse. The tool kit has some wheel chocks - well there are in my kit 8O


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Agreed

I have a Merc Sprintshift and I always leave it in either R or 1 on any sort of hill.

Also on sites I leave it in gear also, plus chocks, because the driver seat won't swivel with the handbrake on.

Paul


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We pulled up in an Aire in France. Whilst I put the dogs on their leads himself swiveled the seats. As we walked the dogs I turned back to see the van heading for the nearest bush. He had taken the handbrake off to turn the seats, but it was my!!!! fault for not leaving the sprintshift in reverse.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes select 1 or R before switching off ignition.


----------

